# These are the real thing ! !



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Found this 100% authentic scythe in the back corner of an antique store



















You can tell that it has been well used by the farmer, and the darn blade sharp as hell


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Picked these (and about 100 others) up at an auction at the home of a pharmacy owner




























no need to distress the bottles or add any label










Both of these still have residue left in them


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool find Beelce! No need to do any work on any of those props. That's the way to find them.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Excellent finds!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome finds. Have to like pre-made props.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW. Those are amazing finds... soooo jealous right now.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet. How much did you pay fro the scythe?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice finds. I'd love to pick up a real scythe.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is an amazing find. Never know what you may find at an auction or a yard sale.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow those are awesome!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Super cool. I would kill to have those!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Man, gotta love those!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice score, every once in a while you get lucky.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great finds.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now all you need to do is find a real Reaper and you'll be set for death, er, I mean, LIFE!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice finds!! My brother-in-law picked me up a scythe this weekend at an auction. Loos almost identical to yours. Definitely a reaper prop in the making.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, great looking stuff!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice find indeed.

I got a scythe at a garage sale for (drum roll please) "will you take a dollar for it"?

Garage sales are a haunters best friend.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - very nice!


----------

